# Critique Thoroughbred mare



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

She's the most hideous thing I've ever seen.

You must send her to me immediately! 



Just kidding! she's really gorgeous. She makes the same ****y face as my mare. Grinds her teeth and basically says "I don't wanna stand still, stupid human!"


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

she gorgeous  sorry not much critique, im not that good at it. i want to see pictures as she progresses in eventing though!!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Very pretty mare! Her coloring is wonderful, I think she'd be a great eventer. 

Is it just me, or does her back seem to have a very slight roach?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Drew - no way! She is all mine!

Rider - I will definately be posting eventing pics. It will be a while, though, because I have to wait till spring to do any eventing...


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

blush said:


> Very pretty mare! Her coloring is wonderful, I think she'd be a great eventer.
> 
> Is it just me, or does her back seem to have a very slight roach?


 Thanks! Yes, she does have a very slight roach...


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I love the yellow on her 

haha thats about all the crit you can get from me, I'm no good, her trot looks really nice though


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

She looks to be slightly cow-hocked, but I wouldn't know for sure unless I saw shots from the back. [Don't take my crit to heavily, I'm no professional ] Other than that suspicion you have a gorgeous mare! I am not the biggest fan of TBs, but I'm afraid she might have just won me over. ^-^


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Anyone else have some input?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump!!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Another bump! I really want to know what everyone thinks of her confo!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I really like her.

In the first pic I thought she looked downhill but she looks level or even uphill in the others. Yes, roach backed. Lovely neck on her and superb shoulder, though I do agree she looks a tad cow hocked and she stands under herself a bit much with her hind legs. Acceptable hindquarter otherwise. Good pasterns, lovely short cannons.

All in all I see potential. I think given the right training she would do well. Assuming, of course, that she has the passion and boldness to be clean and fast cross-country. If not feel free to send her to me and I'll have her as a showjumper/show hack/dressage horse


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

_Thanks Blue Eyed Pony!_

_She is defiantely bold and LOVES jumping. She has already done Training level Eventing and Level II jumpers, so I think she has what it takes!_

_The only problem with her jumping is she has always done the high stuff where she is supposed to go very fast, AND she has had bad training. But I am working with a great instructor who is helping us greatly._

_Thanks_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think she is very nice and well put together. She seems to move well also.
I'll take her too!!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> _The only problem with her jumping is she has always done the high stuff where she is supposed to go very fast, AND she has had bad training. But I am working with a great instructor who is helping us greatly._
> 
> _Thanks_


lol my horse is the same!! I'd say he was actually originally trained really well by someone who knew what they were doing, I do know he was ruined by poor riding and ended up neglected - but the effect is the same, he bolts at his fences unless they're 3'4" or higher.


----------



## tuktuk (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like a nice type


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh forgot to ask, for comparison's sake, how high is Training level eventing? I ask because my fellow was competed to B grade which is also called preliminary where I am and I don't know how the levels compare.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Training level is 3'3'' prelim is the next up level.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

3'3" sounds about right for B grade actually so your girl and my boy have similar levels of education.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

gorgeous... im sure she will look even better when she has her summer coat


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, she has crazy dapples in the summer.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Flexible muscle type. Nice shoulder with nicely set wither. The hind is not perfect with the sloping croup, slightly backward set stifle, and in teh photo an upright rear pastern (could just be photo). I question whether these may be compounding to possibly cause the roach. This considered may be best suited to dressage - but see how shes goes and good luck


----------

